# vonyogós kenyér



## AndrasBP

Sziasztok!

Egy pékségekről szóló fórumon találkoztam a "vonyogós" szóval, amit sose hallottam eddig, és a mondat értelméből csak annyit szűrtem le, hogy negatív jelző lehet. 
A Google kiad rá pár találatot, de így sem világos. Ismeri valaki?


----------



## Zsanna

Én sem hallottam még, de azt észrevettem, hogy nagyon sok (fura) régies szó visszatért a nyelvünkbe. Azért beszélek róla, mert nekem a szó maga régiesnek és/vagy vidékiesnek tűnik a hangzása alapján. El tudnám képzelni (szintén csupán a hangzása alapján), hogy olyasmi állagú, mint a "rágógumi" (persze nem annyira nyúlós, ragadós), azaz pl. szeléskor nem roppanós a külseje és puha a belseje, hanem... "vonyogós". "Nyamvadt"? (Az számomra biztosnak tűnik, hogy az állagáról van szó.)

Lefagyasztott krumplival kapcsolatban láttam említeni a Google-en, ami ilyen állapotba kerül fagyasztás után, az inkább valami "összelottyadt"-féle lehet...


----------



## tomtombp

Én sem hallottam, biztos, hogy erősen tájjellegű szó. Rákeresve, X-Faktor szereplőre és kútra is láttam használni. Ezek alapján lehet vontatott is. A kutas használat Pápa és Vidéke magazin, ami egy jó kiindulópont lehet arra vonatkozóan, hogy hol használják.

Ok. "vonyogós" helyett a "vonyogó"-ra keresve ezt találtam:

1) Vonyogó=vonogó
2) Vonogó=(von-og-ó) fn. tt. vonogó-t. Kajmós hegyű, nyélbe ütött, kis csáklaféle, majorsági eszköz, mellyel a kazalokból szénát, szalmát huzigálnak. Tájejtéssel pl. Pápa vidékén, Balaton mellékén: vonyogó, vonyagó, Kállay gyűjteménye szerént: vonyigó. (Tájszótár).

(most már csak a "kajmós" és a "csákla" szavaknak kellene utánanézni, de a lényeg azok nélkül is kiderül )

Ez mind a Pápa környékét, mind pedig a feltételezett vontatott (unalmas/egyhangú/időigényes) használatot alátámasztja, a Zsanna által említett állagra vonatkozó használatot viszont nem igazán.


----------



## AndrasBP

Köszönöm a válaszokat. 
Igen, elég valószínű, hogy a szó a "von" ige származéka.

A "kajmós" jelentésének nekem is utána kellett néznem, állítólag = horgos.
A "csákla" nyílván a közismertebb "csáklya" változata. (horgos végű bot/rúd)


----------



## Zsanna

A _vonogó_ a MÉSZ szerint is a _von_ igéből származtatható, de én abszolút nem látok semmi összefüggést annak a jelentése és a kenyérre (sőt mélyhűtőben tárolt krumplira) alkalmazható bármilyen jelentés között.


----------



## franknagy

A* szalonnás* kenyérkifejezést használom.
Annak is csak annyi köze van a szalonnához, hogy nem pórusos.
Azt jelenti, hogy a kenyértészta nem morzsálódik, nincsenek benne apró légbuborékok, hanem összeáll, mint arágógumi, mert _keletlen_. Azt hívnák *vonyogós *kenyérnek valamelyik nyelvjárásunkban?


----------



## francisgranada

Én csak _vinyogóst _ismerek, de ez a kenyérre nem jellemző ...


----------



## Zsanna

Nem a vinnyogósra gondolsz, francis?


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Nem a vinnyogósra gondolsz, francis?


Mifelénk úgy látszik csak egy ennel _vinnyognak _...  De köszi (viccen kívül), tényleg nem tudtam, hogy két ennel* írják.  

*Ez egy másik probléma, de OT ... Legszívesebben  úgy írnám, hogy _n-vel_, de ez nem felel meg a kiejtésnek, _n-nel_ meg furcsán néz ki, úgyhogy marad az _ennel _...


----------



## Zsanna

Valószínűleg, mert röviden ejtitek. (Mi hosszan is ejtjük, ezért nem nehéz az írása. Egyébként nem két n-nel, hanem két ny-nyel.)


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Valószínűleg, mert röviden ejtitek.


Igen. Végül is hangutánzó szóról van szó, tehát elvileg lehet vinnyogni szimpla _ennyel _is  ... 





> Egyébként nem két n-nel, hanem két ny-nyel.)


Pláne ... (sehogy sem tetszik, de ne folytassuk itt, alkalomadtán nyitok egy szálat [=thread ] ezzel a témával).


----------



## Zsanna

Azt megnézem! (Már a "szálnyitást"..., hogy az hogy megy. Meg hogy mi az.)

Jó, jó persze, hogy értem, de csak az angol miatt, mert magyarul nem lenne érthető.


----------

